# Zero pings. Did i mess something up?



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Last week uber emailed me saying there was a brief period where I could not accept a call and they were crediting me with $12.89. I never even realized it or ask for anything.I am in a smaller uber market but on an 10 hr daytime shift I avg 8- 14 pings. I had zero Friday?
Saturday on line at 4pm. To 7pm no pings?
Last week I was 5.0 rating on 20 of 23 rated trips. 4.86 overall.
2315 total trips in 16 mths.
In my usual sweet spots but nothing.
I can log on no issues.
I never ever play with uber settings.
I did go through google chrome n clear history n cookies but have did that before.
Is it uber black balled me or uber does not see. Me . I am on the map.
Any ideas. Uber glitch again. I will lose about $200 if nothing for 2 days.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

I am thinking there is something wrong. I was online for about 10 hrs yesterday and I too for a long time didn't get any pings. When checking things when I got home it said I was only online for 5 1/2 hrs. Do you use android base phone or tablet? Trying to figure out whats wrong. I have also noticed that this has been happening since the last update.


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Android. Sent a message to tuber tech support 12 hrs ago.
Made appointment at uber office but its over an hour away in another city.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

delete app and re-install. check to make sure you appear on rider's app. If you can see yourself in the rider's app, the issue is definitely with Uber so, wait for a reply to your ticket.

There was an outage on Thursday (around 5pm est) 2 weeks ago where Uber compensated some folks but that was fixed that evening, I thought.

Good luck!


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

When I use my android tablet I have noticed since the last update that I am disappearing on the riders app after a few minutes. Even though I was online on the partner app it was showing no cars in the area. Last night I took my sons Iphone and used that for the partner app and used my android tablet to check on the riders app. Never an issue as I was always available on the riders app. So it looks like its a problem with the android to me.


----------



## CleDriver (Jun 22, 2016)

^ This is what is happening to me and it is extremely annoying. I cant stay online for more than a minute or two right now. Hopefully they are aware of the issue or Im going to have to get an IPhone


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

CleDriver said:


> ^ This is what is happening to me and it is extremely annoying. I cant stay online for more than a minute or two right now. Hopefully they are aware of the issue or Im going to have to get an IPhone


They said they are aware of the issue but its been going on since the beginning of July. Pretty bad that its still not fixed and I have had another update since then. I have even wiped my tablet clean to factory settings and reinstalled everything but the same issue occurs. If I go to the help on the app customer assistance just gives the same responses of reinstall, check wifi, and so on. No help from them.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

My app was whack all weekend. I was getting pings, but as soon as I clicked, it didn't go through as if I cancelled. I'm hoping that is not the case. An error message did pop up, so hopefully this is fixed real soon.

Oh and to boot; What little rides I did get, the navigation kept bottoming out. That didn't look to good on my part, and I guess I should kiss my 5.87 good-bye.


----------

